
Another Great Presentation by Giles Bowkett at Goruco 08 - luccastera
http://goruco2008.confreaks.com/02_bowkett.html
======
icey
Wow, that was a tremendous talk. Initially, I was expecting him to go on for
an hour about his pet project and it really turned into a much larger
discussion about business on the internet a la DHH's recent talk at startup
school.

